# Trek 1000



## greatdane (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi,

I am buying Trek 1000 (since I am a real beginner). Does anyone have any experience with this bike that one can share? Thank you for any opinions about this bike.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*look at reviews in this very site*



greatdane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am buying Trek 1000 (since I am a real beginner). Does anyone have any experience with this bike that one can share? Thank you for any opinions about this bike.


I had one for a year (2004 model, no carbon forks like the current model). Quality wise no problems with frame but components were pretty ordinary. Wheels breaking spokes and coming untrue, Shimano Sora always dropping chain, terrible brakes too. Stock saddle was also awful.

Being all alloy frame it was quite uncomfortable to ride (lots of road buzz and vibrations). And I would suggest you steer clear of any Sora and Tiagra components (and Campy equivalents like Mirage and one other). Look at something with full Shimano 105 (full front and rear) or full Campy Veloce as a starting point. And ideally frame with carbon forks and carbon seat/chain stays too. This would last you longer before you start thinking of upgrades and will ride better.

Having said all this - if this is first road bike and you are not sure if you will continue to ride then I guess it would make acceptable low risk starting point.


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

What models have you looked at? What's your price range? What kind of riding do you plan to do? 

At the lower end of any of the big manufacturer's lines, you'll find quality bikes that have brand name bits for the most part. Good bikes that will likely serve you well. Giant, Trek, Specialized, etc. 

That said, even a brand's least expensive bike ("only" $600) is still a lot of money. You'd be well served to shop around, look at bikes from several brands, and find out what spending a couple hundred extra bucks might get you. It may be worth it for you, it may not. 

For instance, a Giant OCR2, at $800 (MSRPs here) has Tiagra & 105 components. Same for the $880 Trek 1200. Consensus seems to be that there's a big quality jump when you go to the 105 level stuff. A $1,000 OCR1 has 105 & Ultegra, an $1,100 Trek 1500 is all 105. Excellent stuff and quite a value. 

Don't forget to budget for a helmet, riding clothes, spares, etc. 

jeff


----------



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

I bought a pre-carbon fork trek 1000 (could have been a 2003 model...I got a very good deal - around $400) as my 1st bike when I made the descision to crosstrain more, and to try a triathlon.

I knew what I was getting...an entry level bike with inexpensive components. I reasoned that if I really got into it (i.e. biking/tri's), I'd have plenty of opportunity to spend additional cash on better equipment in the future. To make a long story short, I now own 3 bikes - my Trek, a Specialized hardtail mountain bike for off-road riding/training, and a Cervelo Dual Triathalon bike (great bike for the $ - nice frame and quality components). I'm going to upgrade mt road bike in 2006 . Right now the Giant TCR Composite 2 looks pretty nice, but I've never ridden one and still need to do a lot more "research."

Getting back to the Trek 1000, it's been an absolutely GREAT bike. I've put at least 5000 miles on it without ANY major problems. I've ridden it hard, on flats and major hills. Done several century + rides. I don't ride it in the winter (I live in upstate NY) but I do use it a lot during the winter on my fluid trainer. I'm not real meticulous, but I usually wipe the bike down after most rides, clean and lubricate the chain regularly, I've replaced the chain a few times, and I don't abuse it by riding off curbs etc. The only parts that I immediately changed after purchase were the saddle (the stock saddle was horrible) and the pedals. I put on inexpensive Look clipless pedals. I added a clip-on aero bar, a frame pump, and a small under seat saddle bag for extra tubes, levers, and a multi-tool.

I've actually been looking at 2005 Trek 1000's as a gift for my 28 year old son, and I couldn't believe how much nicer these models ar with the addition of carbon fors and a much nicer wheelset. If I'm not mistaken, the newer 1000's come with Tiagra which is an upgrade from the Sora components on mine. The other posters make some good points, but, based on my experience, the Trek 1000 is a GREAT bike. I'm sure that I was lucky and happened to get an especially solid bike, but I do know 2 other people that have 1000's who are happy with them.

It's funny, but when I started looking to buy that bike I was SHOCKED at the prices of bikes. I'm 52 and remember the cost of bikes back when we all rode fatter than fat tire bikes. Now I'm desensitized to it all and don't think that the guy who plunks down 5 grand for his bike is a nut...as I did a few years ago. My wife, on the other hand is very supportive, but she thinks I'm a Lunatic. I work a second job one night a week so that I can buy my toys with a minimum degree of guilt.
Dave
Enjoy your riding on whatever machine you purchase.


----------

